# p.a.t. test



## mark1079 (Feb 3, 2005)

does anyone know if you are required to have health insurance when taking the pat test? will they allow me to tke it without it? do they even check?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I think all you need is $150.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And a smile!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously, they make you sign a waiver. If you get a boo-boo, then it's all on you!


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

No you don't need insurence but yoy have to pay for a medical exam at your cost then the PAT before u can take it.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Big test tomorrow @ 9:30am! Next stop,.....oooops better not say it now.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

MITPO, 

good luck on your pat exam, I got screwed by a docotr who didn't pass my medical exam, over some BS. I would have already taken the PAT last week, but that dream was shattered by the doctor who conducted the medical exam. I hope this guy sleeps good at night knowing he ruins people's careers over some stupid crap.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any idea about the NEW RequirementS That Civil Circus has out ----- FOR THE P.A.T That are out ??????


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

New requirement? I took the PAT recently and it was the same as it was five years ago. Samething with the medical exam; same procedures, same process, etc. Not aware of anything new, unless it came out in the last week or so.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

I heard some guys talking saying that you have to run do pushups &amp; situps?????


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

You have to run/jog through the obstacle course, but there are NO push-ups or sit-ups. They save that for the academy I suppose....... 8)


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

Can anyone give me info on the PAT? The distance, do you have to be in the BEST atheltic shape? etc......


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

The obstacle course is 330 or 340 yards total and you have 2 min 10.4 seconds to finish. The infamous "wall" stands at 5 feet, not an inch taller. After the obstacle course there is the trigger pull, separation drill, and dummy drag (25 feet, 125 lbs). Not too difficult, but a word of caution: that ole' gym floor is as slick as a baby's bum! Of course all the information can be found on HRD's website. :smokin:


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks mitpo, any suggestions on certain types of sneakers, or a good strategy to use to take it? Also, any good suggestions on how to stay focused and pass it? I hear women usually have a hard time...any help is appreciated


----------



## kamaaina (Aug 5, 2005)

The PAT test is a joke. Everyone thinks its a hard when they hear the time it takes you to cover the course, but as you go through it you find that it's easy. If you can walk up a fight of stairs then you can pass the PAT.


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Biggest piece of cake ever. My only suggestion is to pat a little water on your feet from the water cooler for less foot slippage.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Water on the sneakers is a great tip....and it works! Just be careful rounding those corners. Also, HRD offers a "preview" the week before the actual "test". My best advice is to take this practice; you will feel better about the course and YOUR abilities!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Mitpo62, thats good advice. Here is my advice on succesfull completion of the test. On the night before drink about 15 beers and eat 5 large pizzas and you will still be able to do the dam thing in record time.


----------

